# Global X Greek ETF-GREK-US



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has some thoughts concerning the relatively new Global X Greek ETF. I note that it is 1/3 comprised of the Greek banks. I also see that it has had a nice run lately. What say you?

http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/GREK/tab/2


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

The volume on GREK is terrible, but maybe only because it is new.

I would stick to the interlisted Greece financials only for now. Try NBG, I loaded up on some earlier this week. They're getting a bailout and all taxpayers money will come to me. Easy peasy.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

what is this, ADHD fat city ?

belguy you were lately living under your bed over greece. Now your nostrils are twitching to buy its country fund ?

madness, madness. They'll revert to drachma, EU will cut off, turks will invade again if the americans don't grab the acropolis first.

can't swim in the aegean right now without running into the Eighth fleet.


----------

